# Snaking thru trap way of urinal



## Prscptn Plmbng (Feb 15, 2011)

I've got a customer thats remodeling there bathrooms in a couple months and he wants me to recommend a urinal of my choice as I am their exclusive service plumber. The ones in there now are pieces of sht... I have to pull them everytime they clog up... 

Question is, are there any urinals that can be snaked thru... Without an exposed trap....?

Prescription Plumbing Inc 
P.O.Box 6378 
Oceanside, CA 92502


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

Some Kohler urinals have built-in drain plugs on their traps.

But even with that, it's still difficult to clean out the trap without removing it from the wall.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

General makes a urinal auger, it will clear the trap.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> General makes a urinal auger, it will clear the trap.


 Also works great on shower drains


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> General makes a urinal auger, it will clear the trap.




That thing is the biggest POS I have in my van. It hasn't come close to going through any of the ones I've tried it on and it twists/kinks up very easily.


I've had much better luck with my K-45AF & 5/16" cable.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I have rodded out urinals with a pistal rodder a couple of times with out issues. But "*In My Opinion*.", the best way to rod the line out is to pull the urinal and rod the line with a kitchen rodder


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I never run a cable through a urinal... never works anyway and most times you're putting a pinhole through the cheese... dah cheese.


Muriatic Acid, lots of it and make sure you keep applying it once a night. 


That urinal will not clog periodically if you use that product by routine. Only reason those urinals cheese up is the lack of water, guys not flushing.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> That thing is the biggest POS I have in my van. It hasn't come close to going through any of the ones I've tried it on and it twists/kinks up very easily.
> 
> 
> I've had much better luck with my K-45AF & 5/16" cable.


 




I thought it was just me.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> That thing is the biggest POS I have in my van. It hasn't come close to going through any of the ones I've tried it on and it twists/kinks up very easily.
> 
> 
> I've had much better luck with my K-45AF & 5/16" cable.


Same here, I run it through a piece of wirsbo to attempt to prevent bowl scratches.

I have done it with the Gorlitz GO 380/250 using the 1/4" cable and the spring guide hose with a piece of pex, but the K45 has been quicker.

Pulling the nasty thing is the way to really get it clean. Even Muratic acid doesn't get the build up that is higher that the water line.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

the best product I've found to use on urinals is CLR it works perfect every time. You can tell your customer to pour it down the urinal once a month.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I have been using my general air ram and works great


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I use my generalair ram worksgreat if that don't. Work I use clobber if all else fails its coming off the wall


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

revenge said:


> I have been using my general air ram and works great




A urinal would be about the last thing I'd use my water ram on :huh:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

If it's an intereral trap urinal the best bet to thoroughly clean the drain is to pull it, and then rod the drain. Been sitting here trying to remember brand of urinals require the external trap instead. From a maintanance point of view they are much easier maintaining the drains since you don't have to pull it off the wall.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I let a service plumber deal with the pissy thing!!! I don't pull urinals I install them !!! Lol


----------



## Joseph clegg (Nov 12, 2011)

Prscptn Plmbng said:


> I've got a customer thats remodeling there bathrooms in a couple months and he wants me to recommend a urinal of my choice as I am their exclusive service plumber. The ones in there now are pieces of sht... I have to pull them everytime they clog up...
> 
> Question is, are there any urinals that can be snaked thru... Without an exposed trap....?
> 
> ...


Might want to sell him on a waterless urinal the cartridge neutralizes the urine so scale deposits are minimized objects can't go through and you could sell a service to replace the cartridges once a month


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Y wouldn't you use a ram on a urinal the one I ha-e cleard flushing #ine and no call backs yet


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I let a service plumber deal with the pissy thing!!! I don't pull urinals I install them !!! Lol


:wallbash: Oh man why didn't I think of that? :notworthy:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

revenge said:


> Y wouldn't you use a ram on a urinal the one I ha-e cleard flushing #ine and no call backs yet





Not really looking for my first piss shower anytime soon :no:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> Not really looking for my first piss shower anytime soon :no:


Well, now we know who R.Kelly uses as his plumber. :laughing:


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

revenge said:


> Y wouldn't you use a ram on a urinal the one I ha-e cleard flushing #ine and no call backs yet


Not only would I not want a piss and pudding shower, I can just picture blowing out the gasket seal in between the urinal and the wall flange.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I let a service plumber deal with the pissy thing!!! I don't pull urinals I install them !!! Lol


That's okay...
I'll take the $450 drain cleaning job and be done with it in less than an hour.... :laughing:

Next call!


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> That thing is the biggest POS I have in my van. It hasn't come close to going through any of the ones I've tried it on and it twists/kinks up very easily.
> 
> 
> I've had much better luck with my K-45AF & 5/16" cable.


 

I have pulled many tooth pics and toilet paper out of the urinals at a bar I work for with it. If it makes me money its a good tool.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> I have pulled many tooth pics and toilet paper out of the urinals at a bar I work for with it. *If it makes me money its a good tool.*




True but so far the POS has only cost me money


----------

